# North Georgia K9



## mcsd401 (May 15, 2010)

Has anybody heard or dealt with North Georgia K9?? Looking to buy a pup and they seem to have a good blood line.
Might also be called North GA K9


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What's your background and experience with GSD's? What are your expectations for a GSD puppy? 

That way it's easier to recommend (or not) a particular puppy/lines.

Is this them?

German Shepherds

If it is, I prefer a website with a bit more info... breeding goals? Info on past litters? Updates? 

They also appear to be high drive working dogs, so they pups may be cute but the adult dogs may be alot of dog for people that aren't used to this type of dog.


----------



## mcsd401 (May 15, 2010)

Yes that is them. I have owned a GSD I got from temar (I think that is how you spell it) several years ago. We had to give it to my cousin when my son was diagnosed with diabetes. Now we have caught up and are ready for a new one. Looking for personal protection dog and companion for my 6 year old son.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

mcsd401 said:


> Yes that is them. I have owned a GSD I got from temar (I think that is how you spell it) several years ago. We had to give it to my cousin when my son was diagnosed with diabetes. Now we have caught up and are ready for a new one. Looking for personal protection dog and companion for my 6 year old son.


Trained PPD dogs take alot of initial training and weekly continuing training so dog stays safe and up with it's commands. That's training with you. Do you have a good location in your area so you can keep up with this training?

I know I personally have found just having GSD's period is enough of a deterient (sp?). Fact that they are well socialized so I don't have to worry about other children/family/workman accidentally getting bitten is a plus for me. Not saying they maybe wouldn't interfer if I was attacked, just that I don't have them trained.


----------



## mcsd401 (May 15, 2010)

Yea I have about 10 acres and there is a group in our town that works with them. Also know several K9 officers that training every Friday. But right now obedience training is a must first.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if you have a couple resources as in a group of people and/or the k9 officers, if one of their dogs catches your fancy, ask where it came from.. That in itself may help steer you towards a breeder


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I am not familiar with North Georgia K9, however, if I wanted a working line dog in the Atlanta area I would look at Atlanta K9 academy and Linienbach kennels. I've seen a number of dogs from there and have been impressed with them all. They also have a very impressive facility.

Welcome to Atlanta K-9's & Linienbach Kennels | Atlanta K9 Academy


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Is your significant other willing to handle and train the dog also? Since you have a 6 year old child I am assuming he has friends over for play times and maybe sleepovers or eventually will while you have the dog. Will the other adults be able to handle and control the dog if you are at work or not home? Do you have people that stop in and out of your house to visit often or unannounced? Do you have secure fencing for your GSD if you are going to train him to a PPD level (for his and other's safety)? When I say secure fencing I mean at least 6 foot and if there are gates, they are only accessible for adults to open and are locked otherwise. Does your son have the maturity level to understand that if he answers the front door to anyone, Mom and Dad need to have the dog secured by them or crated? If not are you willing to take the measures and spend money to fence or install high door locks your son can't open? Have you researched your insurance to see if a PPD would be covered under your homeowners or if you would need a special rider? Does your insurance cover a GSD if you have changed it since you had your GSD before? I don't know what state you are in but I would look into dog bite law and liability in your state. Everyone should know in general that, but if there is precedent on a case that involved a trained PPD IN ANY SITUATAION biting someone you need to be familiar with what happened and the ruling and why it was ruled that way. What the people did or didn't do is important. If this info is hard to find, it may be worth paying a lawyer or legal assistant who has experience in dog bite law to find it out. What you would pay them is nothing compared to what you would pay out later if you don't cover yourself. People at training clubs or K9 officers may know something if there was a well publicized incident but I wouldn't bet my house and money on people's memory or passed down info.

I don't mean to scare you or talk you out of a PPD. Just do your homework and realize the full responsibility of owning one, especially when you have a younger child. Best of luck!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Wasn't really paying attention to that part but ^^^^ Agree. 

Understand what you mean when you say you're looking for a PPD. Not to come down on you, but most people do not. This is not a dog that barks at the door. A true PPD is comparable to a Police K9 and should be fairly civil (meaning it WILL bite people) and require a high level of training. Also understand that a true PPD needs to have certain qualities that may not make it a good family companion until training is complete. Many breeders I know will not sell a PPD prospect to a family with small children. A PPD can be considered a weapon. 

In all probability, what you really need is a good dog with sound temperament and nerves because first and foremost it is imperative that this dog be good with your 6 year old son. And then you hope that the dog grows up to show good judgment and a certain amount of natural protectiveness. 

Also- Personally, the VAST majority of K9 handlers that I have seen know nothing about dogs and dog training...I think you should try and be aware of that and use good judgment yourself.


----------



## mcsd401 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am going to get one from them and see how good they are. Seems to be good dogs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your going to get one and _then _see how good they are??? JKlatsky has great advice, I would take it to heart.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

There is virtually zero information on that website - so I wouldn't consider that breeder unless I could go and visit the kennel in person. (Which is always to be preferred anyway.) However, when describing the dogs he/she talks about "natural protection". Why then would you want to double your potential liability by having a dog trained for personal protection? Are you a celebrity with vast resources to protect, surrounded by bandits, have people constantly breaking into your home (or trying to) etc. etc. PPD dogs are not like the average family pet. It requires skill not only to train one but to own one, since you will be responsible for making sure that the training is continued. If you don't, this type of dog can be a time bomb - PPD dogs have been known to turn on family members if everyone isn't on the same page with it. (Like visiting grandparents for example.)

You mentioned you have owned a TeMar dog in the past - that was a showline dog (if it's the kennel I'm thinking of ), very different in terms of the ones you are considering now. I also agree that K9 trainers don't always translate into good trainers for the general public. (In fact I think they rarely do.) I'd look for just a good professional trainer who uses positive methods for motivating dogs, where you can have fun while you learn, and where you and your dog will have a chance to socialize with others. 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but I, personally, would not purchase a dog from North Georgia K-9. The owner of the dogs is very limited in the information he is willing to provide serious buyers, and their kennel has been linked with one in Alabama that has a less than stellar reputation.


----------



## nwilz (Jul 11, 2007)

SouthernThistle, thanks for the heads up. I had quite an experience with the "less than stellar" "kennel" in Alabama. If I am right, NorthGAK9 owned/owns dog(s) with the less than stellar (to put it nicely) "kennel" here in AL. PM for any other details as I don't want to violate any rules here. Thank you!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

nwilz said:


> SouthernThistle, thanks for the heads up. I had quite an experience with the "less than stellar" "kennel" in Alabama. If I am right, NorthGAK9 owned/owns dog(s) with the less than stellar (to put it nicely) "kennel" here in AL. PM for any other details as I don't want to violate any rules here. Thank you!


They are related.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

JKlatsky said:


> Wasn't really paying attention to that part but ^^^^ Agree.
> 
> Understand what you mean when you say you're looking for a PPD. Not to come down on you, but most people do not. This is not a dog that barks at the door. A true PPD is comparable to a Police K9 and should be fairly civil (meaning it WILL bite people) and require a high level of training. Also understand that a true PPD needs to have certain qualities that may not make it a good family companion until training is complete. Many breeders I know will not sell a PPD prospect to a family with small children. A PPD can be considered a weapon.
> 
> ...


I have two very trained PP dogs and they are great pets and get along with kids, cats, and anyone I tell them is OK.


----------



## bubbaboy (Jan 21, 2011)

** bashing or complaining about breeders is not allowed on this site. This must be done in private. Thank you, Admin***


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Where exactly did you get this dog from?


----------



## sjallen (Jan 21, 2011)

I also have a dog I got from her...he is the best dog I have ever owned...extremely healthy and everything she told me he would be. He is also the first working line I ever owned. She told me he would be a high drive, very protective dog but also loving..he is exactly that. I am sorry to hear you got a dog that has problems...and I have to say that if she says she will give you a puppy to replace it...she will...she has been honest to me the whole time about my dog...everytime I needed to ask her something she was always right there...my dog is 17 months old ow and the best dog I have ever owned.

Draco Vom Grauen Wolf - German shepherd dog


----------



## bubbaboy (Jan 21, 2011)

** please take this private**


----------

